# Happy Birthday Glaswegian



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't drink too much Scotch, (is there such a thing as too much)
Have a great Birthday


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy birthday, from some random registered user!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's another random user wishing you a happy birthday!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

have a good one! How many spankin's did ya get today?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

wow, i didn't know it was possible for you to get any older glas!

happy day to ya, and keep working hard here. we enjoy ya.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Glas!
Wish it's a great one!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Iain artytime:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

> O Scotia! my dear, my native soil! For whom my warmest wish to heaven is sent; Long may thy hardy sons of rustic toil Be blest with health, and peace, and sweet content. Robert Burns


Have a great day.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Happy birthday Glaswegian, A bit late but hope you had a good day


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Iain!! I bit late though... :grin:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

HBD! Now tell us Iain, how does a Scotsman celebrate his birth?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday. You know on your birthday it is custom for the person whose birthday it is to send geniune bottle of Scottish scotch to the admin.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

happy b day! sorry im late, Iain


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

This random user is also late, but the wishes are great. Hope you had a great one.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

happy birthday


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks to you all. None of you were late - it's just the Aussies that were early!

Hate to tell you this, and I appreciate that this may shatter some illusions here, but I don't like whisky. Never have. So I don't even have any lying about that I could send to the Admin!

A bottle of the 'reassuringly expensive' beer will do just fine. :grin:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Enjoy, Iain! Even if late.....


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

So sorry I'm this late to the party Iain, but I believe I got lost somewhere in that barrel o' beer up there. :winkgrin: 

Happy belated.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Gosh I'm always late these days.....

Happy birthday man!!


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Glas :birthday:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy even more belated, as you know I was away for awhile but ....................................... I'm baaaaacccckkkkkkkkkk :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:

I trust you had an excellent day Iain and if so may you have many, many more.


----------

